
A Time For Assessing "Strategic Opportunities" - terpua
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/02/a-time-for-assessing-strategic-opportunities.html
======
jbenz
"But many of the younger companies ... have not stepped back and thought
deeply about the big picture."

Perhaps by "deeply" he means create a concrete plan for the future including a
list of potential buyers.

But I'm curious, is it not common for an entrepreneur to let their mind wander
to the future, including a potential exit, at least a few times a week? I know
it's easy to get lost in your huge workload, but I imagine most of still think
pretty deeply about the future waiting in line at the grocery store.

